
Freedom in the world 2016 - shekhar101
https://freedomhouse.org/report/freedom-world/freedom-world-2016
======
shekhar101
I always knew this, but seeing this on a graph is still surprising. A huge
swatch of world populatin (60%) is either not 'free' or 'partly-free'.

